# Bolt Mini



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tried searching but couldnt find anything quick.. Quick Question

Severly looking to cut the cord. Would be looking at 2 Bolts and some minis.. however... are there plans for a Series 6 or Bolt version of the mini? I would hate to drop money on 4 Minis and in 2-3 months a newer version comes out supporting 4k or whatever


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think there are plans for a 4K "Bolt Mini". It will probably be mid-2016 or later before it is released though.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo said or implied that the 
TiVo Series 6 4K Bolt Mini and the 
TiVo Series 6 4K Bolt Pro 
Were coming next year Probably late September 2016.
So they would be available for Christmas sales.

The current Series 4 Minis work with the 
Series 6 Bolt as well as the 
Series 5 Roamios.

The Minis have already been updated last month with 
QuickMode and 
the new Channel Logos.



compnurd said:


> Tried searching but couldnt find anything quick.. Quick Question
> 
> Severly looking to cut the cord. Would be looking at 2 Bolts and some minis.. however... are there plans for a Series 6 or Bolt version of the mini? I would hate to drop money on 4 Minis and in 2-3 months a newer version comes out supporting 4k or whatever


----------

